# Where in the world… is Ms.DebbieP (first in a series)



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

The First Lady of LJ-land and a noted Canadian. It's little known that she is a world traveler of the first order. Forget about Carmen SanDiego. Where in the world is (deep bass) Ms. Debbie P?!!?


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow! That's a hoot! Did you ask her first?


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

I did indeed ask her permission, and I would never place her in peril!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Lol. The plane ticket must have cost you an arm and a leg.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

PHEW!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

: ^ )


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Don't ask her about the blowgun darts…


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Always the urbane sophisticate


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

OMG…ROFL….nice photoshop work.

How did you like Paris Deb?


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

No theatrical woodsmen were harmed in the filming of this piece…
You will note that Deb sports the Canadian trade axe, as opposed to the Tinman's Prairie style trade axe.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

YAY!


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Oh my! Keep them coming!


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

hahahahahaha. aaaahhh. that is some good fun!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

When is she going to visit Obi.

Great job.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

The long and winding road…


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

This perambulating spirit is not just a personal proclivity on Deb's part, but is in fact a family tradition.



For those unfamilar with early twentieth-century photographic techniques, the gentleman at the right foreground is merely attempting to focus his camera. Do not become alarmed.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

ROTFL LOL LOL LOL I have tears running down my face from laughing so hard.

it's 4:30 AM here (couldn't sleep) and now I know why-I have jet lag.

Douglas, did you use the Cyber ToolShare to take these out of my family photo albums??

and Paris was wonderful… I was there in 1976. My goodness that is a very LONG time ago… makes me feel old!! I don't remember sailing down the river though.

oh my goodness this is the funniest thing ever.

Thank you Douglas for this "trip down memory lane". You are a hoot!!!!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I just noticed the "foraging for WILLOW" lol 
(now that my eyes had finally cleared from tears-and now I'm laughing all over again!!!! )


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

But wait there's more…


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

and just for Karson.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

lol lol lol

that cybertoolshare is a godsend. lol Just look at the havoc I can reap  

you are just TOOOOOO Funny.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Obi… look at us in our hats and sunglasses


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

Hilarioussssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

In the words of the sage who wears plad shirts, " I do no care who you are, this here is funny"

What, did you think I ment Norm….... How about Larry the Cable guy.

: ^ )

Hopefully we will see some more of these.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I hope to see more as well 
definitely a good laugh!!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

I have to take a little break to make sawdust. All pixel dust and no sawdust makes Doug a dull boy. Look for more adventures in a new post coming soon


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

*THIS IS ABSOLUTELY HILARIOUS !!!!*

By the way those are officially licensed OSHA approved safety glasses.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Doug. Great job, If I didn't have people looking at me funny. I'd be laughing out loud. But the tears are at the eyes and are running.

Our own LumberJocks cartoon strip.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Great job Doug,* that was a fun tour, I think I enjoyed it as much as Debbie.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh my…. I'm crying… this is so great! (sorry a-boot all the spiders down there)


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I really enjoyed visiting your shop Obi.

Scott.. I was doing an inspection you know… not sure if spiders are a safety hazard or not. ..


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! That's awesome! Wait! Where's my Domino? Debbie!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

All right Lumberjocks. It's a feature. You'd better get your shops in order, as Ms. Debbie P begins the 2007 shop tour and inspection.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

LOLOLOLOL

Oh my. Im trying my best not to laugh to loud as Dear Wife is taking a nap in the next room.

Really good . . . reminds me of skits on the Rick Mercer Report (only Canucks who watch CBC will understand)


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

haahahahaa I think I'm now a celebrity!!! I'd better add that to the "Can I have your autograph" hahahahaha

oh man this is TOOO funny.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

That was great Doug. No telling where Debbie might turn up next!


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

I knew I recognized that lady in California collecting some redwood burl!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Photoshop is so much fun to play with…almost dangerously so.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

The tour has begun… stop over at 
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/578


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Doug & Deb -

This is absolutely hilarious! Doug your skill with PhotoShop is amazing. I really like the "Ms Deb" logo. If anyone can find willow in these remote and diverse areas it will be our Ms Deb. I am hoping she gets back into the shop for the summer challenge!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

It's a busy schedule, David… but I'll try.
I am getting quite a collection of wood though


----------

